# (H) WHFB Hordes of Chaos (W) Tyranids/$$$



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

Hello eveyone,

I stopped playing WHFB when GW had the magnificent idea of splitting up Warriors of Chaos, Beast of Chaos and Daemons of Chaos into 3 seperate armies. A few months ago a friend of mine wanted to get into the hobby so I agreed join in on the fun. I decided to take my Daemons and turn them into a WH40K amy but am still left with a large amount of WHFB models that are mostly unpainted. I can't bring myself to painting them as I can't play with them anymore so I'm interested to see if there is anyone here who would like to trade/buy them from me. I have:

20 Marauders (8 of them fully painted, the rest partially)
12 Gors (All equiped with 2 hand weapons, Black Primer)
8 Ungors (All equipped with spears, Black Primer)
6 Knights (The ones with hand weapons and shields all Black primer)
1 Beastmen Shaman (Black primer)
10 Furies (Partially painted)
3 Nurgling bases (The old metal ones, Partially Painted)
10 Warhounds (Partially Painted)
1 Chariot (Black Primer)

If any of you are interested I can add pictures. I live in The Netherlands so that might be a little diffucult for most of you but I'm sure we can work something out. I'm thinking about starting a Tyranid army once my Daemon army hit the 2,000Pts marker so if you have any that you want to get rid of, I'm your man! Other than that $$$ is fine too, I have a paypal account.


----------

